# Comment configurer le clavier pour lancer internet ?



## ensavoirplus (29 Juillet 2010)

C'est encore moi, je voudrais savoir comment configurer le clavier pour avoir le raccourci en une seule touche pour lancer Internet, j'utilise en ce qui me concerne Mozilla Firefox. Sous Windows ou Linux je lançais F15 avec le clavier Apple. J'ai besoin de lancer plusieurs pages différentes et ce n'est pas pratique du tout avec la souris de cliquer et de passer de Finder à Firefox c'est long pour rien. Je trouve pour l'instant le Mac moins facile d'utilisation que sous Windows ou Linux en tout cas pour des fonctions basiques.

Merci d'avance pour les réponses.


----------



## r e m y (29 Juillet 2010)

ensavoirplus a dit:


> .... ce n'est pas pratique du tout avec la souris de cliquer et de passer de Finder à Firefox c'est long pour rien....




???? un clic sur l'icone de FireFox que tu auras placée dans le dock c'est long?


----------



## ensavoirplus (29 Juillet 2010)

Je ne comprends pas ta réponse, expliques.


----------



## r e m y (29 Juillet 2010)

Si FireFox est placé dans le dock (la barre en bas de l'écran qui comporte tes applications les plus utilisées), un clic sur son icône suffit à le lancer.


----------



## ensavoirplus (29 Juillet 2010)

Je n'arrive pas à le mettre, je tente de glisser/déposer en vain...


----------



## r e m y (29 Juillet 2010)

Il faut le mettre dans la partie gauche du dock (là où se range les applications) et pas dans la partie droite qui comporte la corbeille et les documents ou dossier.

Si ça ne fonctionne pas, c'est peut-être que tu n'as pas installé correctement FireFox et que ce que tu essaies de glisser c'est l'image-disque contenant FireFox (une boite blanche représentant vaguement un lecteur de disquettes)


----------



## ensavoirplus (29 Juillet 2010)

Ok je vais voir ça. Merci. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h27 ----------

Je suis allée où tu as dit il y a bien le logo Firefox, mais ça ne me lance pas une nouvelle page quand je clique dessus, il me lance la page du forum que j'ai laissé ouverte.

Au fait il faut faire 2 clics pour lancer l'application, comment faire pour lancer avec 1 seul click ? Je n'ai pas trouvé où configuer cela. Sous Windows ou Linux je pouvais le faire à partir d'un dossier je parle pour configurer le click pour tout, dossiers etc... mais je ne vois rien.


----------



## r e m y (29 Juillet 2010)

Alors je n'ai pas compris ce que tu voulais faire....

Je pensais que tu voulais lancer FireFox, mais si FireFox est déjà lancé alors effectivement cliquer sur son icone ne fait que le remettre en premier plan.

Tu veux ouvrir d'autres pages dans FireFox?


----------



## lepetitpiero (29 Juillet 2010)

cmd ( pomme)+N = Nouvelle fenêtre  et cmd (pomme)+T = Nouvel onglet

Que te faut-il de plus ????


----------



## ensavoirplus (29 Juillet 2010)

@r e m y

Les onglets je sais les utiliser et je le fais aussi. Ce que je souhaite c'est de lancer à partir du clavier mais en une seule touche comme F15 plusieurs pages chacune séparément.

@lepetitpiero

Pourquoi faire simple quand on peut faire compliqué ? C'est pas la devise d'Apple par hasard ? Sous Windows on dit que c'est compliqué mais avec une seule touche du clavier je lance internet, sous Linux idem, sous Mac il faut faire plusieurs touches, donc pour l'instant le Mac c'est moins simple.


----------



## ceslinstinct (29 Juillet 2010)

ensavoirplus a dit:


> C'est encore moi, je voudrais savoir comment configurer le clavier pour avoir le raccourci en une seule touche pour lancer Internet, j'utilise en ce qui me concerne Mozilla Firefox. Sous Windows ou Linux je lançais F15 avec le clavier Apple. J'ai besoin de lancer plusieurs pages différentes et ce n'est pas pratique du tout avec la souris de cliquer et de passer de Finder à Firefox c'est long pour rien. Je trouve pour l'instant le Mac moins facile d'utilisation que sous Windows ou Linux en tout cas pour des fonctions basiques.
> 
> Merci d'avance pour les réponses.


Bonjour

Ce que tu cherche, c'est d'un seul clic ouvrir plusieurs pages sur le bureau (toujours les mêmes) avec Firefox?

@+


----------



## anty (29 Juillet 2010)

N'ayant pas tout à fait compris ce que tu voulais dans ton premier message (que vient faire le finder?)

Un autre raccourci utile est cmd + clic sur un lien, si plusieurs pages sont à ouvrir, en maintenant la touche cmd et en cliquant à la volée sur tous les liens, ils s'ouvrent tous dans des nouveaux onglets... Bien pratique (équivalent du clic sur la molette de la souris sur certains pc)


----------



## ensavoirplus (30 Juillet 2010)

@ceslinstinct

EXACT !

Pourquoi le modérateur n'a pas mis mes autres réponses ? C'est pas cool !  J'espère que cette réponse va apparaître.


----------



## ensavoirplus (30 Juillet 2010)

Je tente en vain de vous répondre mais à chaque fois le modérateur n'affiche pas mes réponses, idem pour mon autre post.

@ceslinstinct

EXACT et oui avec Firefox ! Y'a pas de mal à vouloir utiliser d'un seul clic une fonction pourquoi s'en priver et faire compliquer avec plusieurs touches ??? J'utilise également les onglets sur une même page mais là j'ai aussi besoin d'en ouvrir de nouvelles car je dois faire plusieurs choses différentes simultanément, c'est une question d'organisation tout simplement.

J'ai tenté de configurer le clavier mais en vain... c'est dans le raccourci clavier, je clique sur le + à gauche et je tente de configurer le F15 mais impossible ça marche pas, si quelqu'un sait comment faire...


----------



## anty (30 Juillet 2010)

En faite le mieux serait que tu nous expliques ce que fait la touche F15 sur windows? Car je n'en ai pas la moindre idée


----------



## ceslinstinct (30 Juillet 2010)

ensavoirplus a dit:


> @ceslinstinct
> 
> EXACT et oui avec Firefox ! Y'a pas de mal à vouloir utiliser d'un seul clic une fonction pourquoi s'en priver et faire compliquer avec plusieurs touches ??? J'utilise également les onglets sur une même page mais là j'ai aussi besoin d'en ouvrir de nouvelles car je dois faire plusieurs choses différentes simultanément, c'est une question d'organisation tout simplement.


Bonjour

Essais ce code pour te dépanner en attendant de trouver une solution qui te convienne.

*set* mes_URLs *to* "http://www.google.fr/
http://www.google.fr/mac/
feed://www.liberation.fr/rss.php
http://www.lefigaro.fr/
http://forums.macg.co/"

*tell* application "Firefox" *to* activate

*repeat* *with* i *from* 1 *to* (count paragraph *of* mes_URLs)
*set* _URL *to* paragraph i *of* mes_URLs 
open location _URL
*end* *repeat*

Enregistrer en application (SL où progiciel L) et placé dans le Dock un seul clic et les fenêtres normalement s'ouvrent.
Si toutes ces fenêtres sont dans un dossier utilisant les onglets, alors n'ouvre qu'une fenêtre.

Testé avec Safari et Firefox sous Léopard 10.5.8 sans problème.

@+


----------



## ensavoirplus (30 Juillet 2010)

@ceslinstinct

Je vais voir tout ça et je te dirai.

@anty

On peut utiliser le clavier Apple pour le pc, mais avec quelques petits bidouillages que j'ai trouvé sur le net, des petits trucs à installer. 

@tous

Moi qui découvre à peine l'environnement Mac je trouve qu'il y a beaucoup de restrictions pour des trucs basiques et après on dit que c'est plus compliqué sous les autres OS, moi je dis que pour l'instant c'est pas gagné sur le Mac, je parle par expérience puisque j'ai utilisé pendant des années Windows et Linux depuis plus d'un an. Avec Linux on pouvait faire de petits scripts simples légers, rapides, enfin bref je regrette un peu Linux pour certains trucs, mais comme je ne vais pas passer ma vie à configurer Linux, j'ai pas de temps pour cela, alors je me suis dit je vais tenter le Mac mais je ne pensais pas que pour des trucs hyper basiques fonctionnant sur tous les autres OS, Mac fait plus compliqué pour rien.


----------



## Average Joe (30 Juillet 2010)

:mouais: Je ne comprends pas ce que tu appelles "restrictions pour des trucs basiques". Ce n'est pas parce que tu ne connais pas bien l'environnement Mac qu'OS X ne vaut pas Windows. C'est d'ailleurs ce que l'expérience te montrera au fil du temps.


----------



## ensavoirplus (30 Juillet 2010)

@Average Joe

Par exemple lancer une page internet à partir d'une seule touche de raccourci clavier, avec Windows et Linux c'est possible avec le clavier pourtant Apple. Faire un simple clic pour ouvrir les dossiers etc... tout ça c'est de l'ordre du basique comme fonction enfin pour moi.

Pour l'instant je ne peux pas parler des points positifs du Mac puique je ne peux pas tout découvrir d'un coup, cela ne fait que 2 jours que je l'ai, je me concentre sur ce dont j'ai besoin rapidement pour travailler et là ça tique je me heurte à des trucs alors que le passage de Windows à Linux pourtant très différent comme environnement OS a été plus facile, et sans problème, par ex pour la capture sous Windows j'utilisais Fastone et sous Linux on m'a fait un petit script pour la sélection fonction que j'utilise tous les jours. J'ai dû certes apprendre l'environnement Linux avec ses lignes de commandes alors qu'avec Windows j'avais appris le HTML. Mais pour bien apprendre Linux il m'a fallu quand même plusieurs mois et oublier un peu le monde Windows car ne n'est pas du tout le même language. 

Si j'ai quitté à regret Linux c'est parce que je n'ai pas trop le temps de configurer car je n'ai pas trouvé une distribution qui soit compatible avec mon matériel DELL, problème de carte graphique le plus souvent, sinon celles qui étaient stables étaient trop obsolètes, on ne pouvait pas faire grand chose, et en dernier Ubuntu c'est une pure catastrophe de lourdeur, lenteur, de bugs, la toute dernière version d'Ubuntu en particulier car ils l'ont sorti trop vite tout le monde s'en plaind, et donc je passais la plupart de mes journées à résoudre les divers problèmes et mon travail en pâtissait c'est pourquoi je me tourne vers le Mac car Seven est pour moi un Vista déguisé et pourtant j'avais la version pro mais très instable aussi. Vista a été une très mauvaise expérience, même si Seven est mieux on retrouve les bugs de Vista.

@ceslinstinct

Je n'ai pas réussi à faire ce que tu as dit pourtant j'ai bien mis dans l'éditeur de script enfin je crois que c'est là qu'on doit le mettre non ?

Sinon moi ce qui m'intéresse et c'est le but de ce post c'est le raccourci clavier en une seule touche, je trouve curieux que personne n'utilise une seule touche du clavier Apple, personne ne sait faire ça ? Alors que sous Windows ou Linux on peut à partir du clavier Apple c'est quand même un comble non ? Moi j'avais choisi F15 mais on pouvait en choisir une autre.


----------



## lepetitpiero (30 Juillet 2010)

Il n'est quand même pas compliqué non plus de faire un Pomme+N ou un Pomme +T c'est je pense une simple question d'habitude.


----------



## ensavoirplus (31 Juillet 2010)

@lepetitpiero

Ce n'est pas tant une question de compliqué mais de praticité, faire juste une touche c'est bien plus rapide et pratique, si tu te contentes de tes 2 touches imposées par Steve libre à toi mais comme je dis dans l'autre post pour la fonction du raccourci clavier en une seule touche je suis  désolée sur le clavier Apple c'est prévu mais je ne sais pas comment le  configurer donc vous tous qui êtes depuis si longtemps sur le Mac cela  m'étonne que vous ne le sachiez pas, vous allez dans Préférence Système  et vous cliquez sur clavier et souris et là vous verrez bien, j'ai tenté  le coup mais ça ne marche pas sûrement parce que je n'y connais rien en  Mac mais vous qui le connaissez vous pouvez configurer.

Désolée pour le doublon.

A moins que vous ne sachiez pas utiliser le Mac comme vous le prétendez. C'est quand même bizarre d'être passé à côté de cette fonction pourtant existante sur le clavier Apple et après on me critique que je n'ai pas appris les bases du Mac, c'est vrai mais je n'en ai pas honte, moi à votre place j'aurai plutôt honte de me donner des leçons alors que vous n'êtes même pas capable d'avoir vu qu'il était possible de configurer une touche multimédia.


----------



## bambougroove (31 Juillet 2010)

Si tu ne veux plus utiliser Windows (c'est compréhensible lol), ni GNU/Linux (et les joies du Terminal), ni Mac OS X parce ça te paraît trop compliqué et/ou que tu ne veux pas prendre le temps d'en comprendre la logique ... il ne reste plus que l'Ordissimo, bref l'ordinateur simplifié pour senior(a)


----------



## lepetitpiero (31 Juillet 2010)

Bon alors je vais te donner la solution  ( sauf que cela ne marchera pas avec firefox mais avec safari oui ) 

Le raccourci actuel s'appelle "Nouvelle fenêtre" et c'est POMME+N pour que celui-ci devienne F15 il te faut obligatoirement dans les raccourcis clavier donner au raccourci F15 que tu vas créer l'appeller "Nouvelle fenêtre" sinon cela ne fonctionnera pas.


----------



## r e m y (31 Juillet 2010)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Bon alors je vais te donner la solution  ( sauf que cela ne marchera pas avec firefox mais avec safari oui )
> 
> Le raccourci actuel s'appelle "Nouvelle fenêtre" et c'est POMME+N pour que celui-ci devienne F15 il te faut obligatoirement dans les raccourcis clavier donner au raccourci F15 que tu vas créer l'appeller "Nouvelle fenêtre" sinon cela ne fonctionnera pas.



Pour bien comprendre le principe... quand tu spécifies un raccourci-clavier pour l'affecter à F15 par exemple, il faut spécifier dans quelle application celui-ci doit s'exercer, et indiquer EXACTEMENT le libellé de la commande que tu veux activer, telle que c'est écrit dans les menus de l'application en question, à la lettre près.


----------



## ceslinstinct (31 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour

Il a aussi la possibilité d'utiliser un Dock qui n'affiche que les applications ouvertes.

Pratique, quand on travaille et que l'on a un Dock long comme un jour sans pain.  

On peu alors passer de l'un à l'autre, suivant la demande.

@+


----------



## lepetitpiero (31 Juillet 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> Pour bien comprendre le principe... quand tu spécifies un raccourci-clavier pour l'affecter à F15 par exemple, il faut spécifier dans quelle application celui-ci doit s'exercer, et indiquer EXACTEMENT le libellé de la commande que tu veux activer, telle que c'est écrit dans les menus de l'application en question, à la lettre près.



Oui c'est bien ce que je dis aussi ( en moins bien) mais n'empêche que cela ne fonctionne pas avec Firefox


----------



## chmoxster (31 Juillet 2010)

Tu peux le faire avec BetterTouch (app gratuite) en activant un raccourci clavier (j'ai utilisé cmd+F5) mais ça doit être une combinaison, pas une seule touche.


----------



## lepetitpiero (31 Juillet 2010)

malheureux !  Deux touches c'est trop ... relis le post depuis le début...  ( surtout que pour deux touches le raccourci existe déjà pas besoin d'une appli en plus )


----------



## r e m y (31 Juillet 2010)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Oui c'est bien ce que je dis aussi ( en moins bien) mais n'empêche que cela ne fonctionne pas avec Firefox



Parce que F5 est déjà utilisé par Firefox pour recharger la page en cours, je pense...


----------



## lepetitpiero (31 Juillet 2010)

je ne sais pas, moi je parlais de la touche F15 ... mais bref...


----------



## r e m y (31 Juillet 2010)

Exact, j'ai testé.... que ce soit avec F5, F15 ou n'importe quelle autre touche, avec Firefox ça ne fonctionne pas (pourtant on voit bien le raccourci choisi s'afficher dans le menu correspondant de Firefox)

C'est quand même plus simple sous Windows.

Je ne comprends pas que des choses aussi basiques soient si compliqué chez Mac! :rose:


----------



## ensavoirplus (31 Juillet 2010)

@bambougroove

Heureusement que je suis encore jeune je n'ai pas l'âge des dinosaures non plus 

Pour Mac je vais voir sur le net car comme je suis très têtue quand il s'agit d'obtenir une fonction qu'on peut configurer sous Windows et Linux avec le clavier Apple, il n'y a pas de raison qu'on ne puisse pas la configurer pour le Mac avec son propre clavier quand même. J'utilise celui avec le pavé numérique donc filaire.

Alors j'ai quitté Windows en première raison à cause des virus etc... bien que pendant les 3 dernières années je n'en avais plus du tout mais il fallait toujours être à jour, faire pleins de trucs pour être nickel ça me gavait tout ça, outre les bugs. 

Quant à Linux car j'ai essayé plusieurs distributions, c'était l'idéal mais le nautilus ce monstre comme l'appellent les développeurs avec qui j'ai parlé, est totalement instable sous la dernière version d'Ubuntu, et beaucoup sont revenus à des versions plus anciennes installées sur le nouveau Ubuntu et c'était un peu le bronx, moi je n'ai pas essayé je me suis contentée de vivoter sur le nautilus instable jusqu'à ce que je craque dommage.

Il faudrait que je trouve un geek qui s'intéresse au Mac pour me faire un petit script pour la capture d'écran car je n'ai besoin que de la sélection avec celui du Mac d'origine, il faut confirmer et enregistrer c'est hyper long et pas du tout pratique. Sur Linux j'avais trouvé un geek Japonais qui m'en avait fait un, je cliquais sur le logo et je capturais et ça allait direct sur le bureau c'était le paradis ! C'est surtout idéal pour les images qui bougent quand on zoome car j'en trouve pas mal qui m'intéressent mais elles ne sont pas statiques.

Sinon je commence à découvrir le Mac et y'a des choses très intéressantes. En fait mon but n'est pas d'apprendre l'informatique bien que j'ai dû m'y mettre puisqu'au départ je vendais mon travail artistique, donc j'ai fait 2 sites, qui ne sont plus actifs car je change d'activité, je me sers de l'informatique juste comme un outil, c'est pourquoi il me faut un OS tout cuit, donc je ne reviendrai pas à Windows, ni à Linux, le Mac est je pense ma solution car je dois me concentrer sur mon travail, donc il faut juste que je trouve quelques petits trucs pour me faciliter la tâche.

En fait l'idéal serait de faire un kit, prendre ce qu'il y a de bon dans chaque OS. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h45 ----------

Aïe j'ai pas vu qu'il y avait une seconde page de réponses.  Je les lis et j'y répondrai ne vous inquiétez surtout pas.


----------



## Waxmaster C (31 Juillet 2010)

Salut ensavoirplus,
Je fais juste un petit aparté au sujet principal, mais je vois que tu parles de capture d'écran facile :





> un petit script pour la capture d'écran


. Ton OS te permet aussi de la faire facilement avec les combinaisons "cmd + maj + 3" pour une capture totale de l'écran et "cmd + maj + 4" si tu veux juste prendre une zone, et tu retrouves directement ta capture format jpeg (mais tu peux le changer) sur le bureau.


----------



## ensavoirplus (31 Juillet 2010)

@Waxmaster C

Pour la capture d'écran totale donc la page entière j'ai trouvé un petit logiciel formidable que j'utilisais déjà sous Windows et Linux en version gratuite et que j'ai également installé sous Mac dans Firefox : Pearl Crescent Page Saver.

Quant à la fonction de la sélection, j'ai besoin d'un truc rapide comme le faisait Fastone ou le script que j'avais sous Linux, tu cliques sur le logiciel et tu captures.

Tu vas sur ce site http://www.flip-zone.com/ du cliques sur n'importe quelle image, puis tu zoom sur une image en cliquant sur l'image, tu constateras qu'il est très difficile de positionner comme tu le souhaites un morceau d'image, une fois que c'est fait amuses-toi avec les diverses captures soit de Mac ou de ce que tu connais je te souhaite bon courage si tu veux quelque chose de rapide surtout si tu dois en faire des tas pendant plusieurs heures. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h54 ----------

@lepetitpiero

T'as raison ça ne fonctionne pas avec Firefox pourquoi ? Puisque ça marchait avec Windows et Linux et avec le même clavier Apple. 

Quant à Safari que je n'ai pas encore utilisé je ne saurai le configurer, je ne sais pas du tout comment faire, j'ai besoin du pas à pas.


----------



## ceslinstinct (31 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour

J'ai testé le code AppleScript que j'ai écrit plus haut et il fonctionne correctement avec la touche *F15*.

Testé avec Léopard 10.5.8 (j'utilise pas Snow Léopard).

Le code AppleScript compilé en application et commandé par le daemon de spark.

Donc a vous de voir si ça marche chez vous avec vos applications.

Chez moi j'ai désactivé F15 qui est utilisé dans les préférences système.

Préférences système/Clavier et souris/Raccourci clavier/Augmenter la clarté de l'affichage F15

http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/freewares.html#video3

http://www.shadowlab.org/softwares/spark.php

Si vous osez tester, dite nous si ça marche avec SL?

@+


----------



## ensavoirplus (31 Juillet 2010)

J'ai Léopard comme toi mais c'est compliqué à comprendre ton truc, je n'y comprends absolument rien du tout !  T'es sûr que ça sert à lancer internet ? Je parle d'une seule page.


----------



## ceslinstinct (31 Juillet 2010)

ensavoirplus a dit:


> J'ai Léopard comme toi mais c'est compliqué à comprendre ton truc, je n'y comprends absolument rien du tout !  T'es sûr que ça sert à lancer internet ? Je parle d'une seule page.


Bonsoir

Tu lance Spark.
Sélectionne Application.
Bouton Choisir pour trouver ton Application.
Un clic dans la fenêtre (grisée) de Raccourci et F15 (pour notre exemple).
Bouton Créer.

Bouton vert Démarrer le Daemon Spark.

Quitter Spark.

F15 doit ouvrir l'application que tu as sélectionnée.

@+


----------



## ensavoirplus (1 Août 2010)

Oui ça fonctionne ! Mais malheureusement on ne peut ouvrir qu'une page, si je veux lancer une autre page avec la même touche j'ai le message suivant : "Fermer Firefox. Une copie de Firefox est déjà ouverte. Une seule copie de Firefox peut être ouverte à la fois." Donc sur le Mac on est condamné à faire 2 touches cmd + n pour ouvrir une nouvelle page.  Déjà ça me rend service ce que tu m'as fait faire, c'est mieux que rien. Merci encore. :love:


----------



## lepetitpiero (1 Août 2010)

avec Safari la prog sur une touche pour les fenêtres fonctionne... alors qu'avec Firefox non... donc...  ne pas forcement dire quez c'est la faute à Mac OSX puisque 'avec son appli intégré ça marche... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h40 ----------

Mais encore une fois, je ne cois pas pourquoi un Pomme+N c'est si difficile à faire  franchement...  c'est chercher des problèmes où il n'y en a pas...  

Moi aussi je pourrais dire: "ouais t'as vu je fais ça avec mac OsX et sous win et Linux je peux pas et l'autre..."


----------



## ensavoirplus (1 Août 2010)

@lepetitpiero

Il me faut les 2 mains pour faire cmd + n je n'ai pas des doigts élastiques, et je ne suis pas contorsionniste  !  Je ne trouve pas ça pratique alors qu'avec une seule touche comme je suis droitière j'ai choisi le F15 c'est cool je n'ai besoin que d'une main.

Si ce n'est pas la faute à Mac mais alors pourquoi sous Windows et Linux on peut le faire avec Firefox avec le clavier Apple un comble non ?


----------



## lepetitpiero (1 Août 2010)

Deux mains?????  BOn OK si tu as un handicap physique je veux bien admettre, sinon cela se fait avec deux doigts. Je n'insiste pas...


----------



## ensavoirplus (1 Août 2010)

Je n'ai pas d'handicap du tout, mais je n'ai pas des doigts longs comme les pianistes c'est tout, ce n'est pas toutes les femmes qui ont des doigts longs moi je les ai courts. Que ce soit de la main gauche ou droite il faut que je fasse une contorsion avec le bras pour y arriver ce qui me fatigue tout le bras entier puisqu'il faut que je le soulève parce que la touche n est éloignée du cmd, elle est au milieu du clavier. Si tu utilises le clavier sans pavé sans doute que tu y arrives mais avec le pavé numértique celui qui est filaire les touches ne sont pas compactes.


----------



## bambougroove (1 Août 2010)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Je n'insiste pas...


Viii il est parfois difficile de convaincre certaines personnes du bien fondé de certains choix et de la logique particulière à Mac OS X, car elles restent "bloquées" sur des habitudes typiquement PCistes, qui ne sont pas mauvaises dans la mesure où cela leur convient 

Quand on connaît les côtés positifs de Mac OS X (et mieux les avantages/inconvénients des autres systèmes principaux comme c'est mon cas), il est difficile de ne pas tenter de transmettre notre enthousiasme (et plaisir quotidien) et inciter les futurs switchers à le découvrir ...


----------



## lepetitpiero (1 Août 2010)

Moi qui ai des doigts de fillette j'y arrive. Bon mais c'est pas une tare d'avoir de petites mains. Ce n'est pas un reproche que je t'ai fait. Moi j'utilise un clavier de bureau avec pavé numérique 

Bon le débat est à mon avis clos. désoler de ne pouvoir résoudre ton problème. La solution c'est d'utiliser Safari au lieu de Firefox car là le raccourci sur une touche fonctionne


----------



## ceslinstinct (1 Août 2010)

ensavoirplus a dit:


> Oui ça fonctionne ! Mais malheureusement on ne peut ouvrir qu'une page



Bonjour

Pour ouvrir plusieurs pages avec Firefox et la touche F15 en une seule fois.
-- Ouverture de plusiers fenêtres avec la touche F15 (si utilisation de Spark)
-- Spécial Firefox

-- Une URL par ligne
*set* mes_URLs *to* "http://www.google.fr/mac/
http://www.liberation.fr/rss.php
http://www.lefigaro.fr/
http://forums.macg.co/"

*tell* application "Firefox" *to* activate

*repeat* *with* i *from* 1 *to* (count paragraph *of* mes_URLs)
	-- Création d'une nouvelle fenêtre avec les touches cmd N (File/New window)
*tell* application "System Events" *to* key code 45 using {command down}
*set* _URL *to* paragraph i *of* mes_URLs
delay 1 -- Une seconde pour laisser la fenêtre s'ouvrir
open location _URL
*end* *repeat*

(*ATTENTION: la ligne feed://www.liberation.fr/rss.php marche très bien avec Safari (mais créer des problèmes avec Firefox).

Firefox : http://www.liberation.fr/rss.php

Pour Léopard, compiler en progiciel et ne surtout pas cocher Exécutable uniquement.

Un simple Glisser-Déposer de l'application sur l'éditeur de scripts affiche le code pour pouvoir modifier les URLs si nécessaire.

Si plusieurs utilisations de F15 sans fermer les fenêtres, créer des doublons (ce code est une version de test, juste pour savoir si c'est le résultat recherché).*)

Je sais c'est pas ce que tu recherche (A tester pour voir si ça marche chez vous).

@+


----------



## chmoxster (1 Août 2010)

En même temps je ne comprends pas l'intérêt d'ouvrir plusieurs fenêtre de Firefox alors qu'il peut être configuré pour ouvrir plusieurs onglets au démarrage.


----------



## ceslinstinct (1 Août 2010)

chmoxster a dit:


> En même temps je ne comprends pas l'intérêt d'ouvrir plusieurs fenêtre de Firefox alors qu'il peut être configuré pour ouvrir plusieurs onglets au démarrage.


Bonjour

Ça permet de faire facilement des comparaisons, par exemple tu regarde le site de deux journaux ils ne disent pas la même chose sur le même sujet.

Si tu les prend l'un après l'autre, souvent tu prête pas attention à la différence.

C'est a toi, alors de réfléchir, pour savoir qui est le plus prés de la vérité (sans comparaison, tu as aucune idée sur le sujet).

Pourquoi le mot Customisation existe, pour que ce soit à ton goût, sans obligatoirement plaire aux autres.   

PS: J'utilise souvent l'ouverture de plusieurs fenêtres avec Safari, avec rangement de toutes les fenêtres en plein écran (chacune a la place qui lui est réservée) pour pouvoir circuler de l'une à l'autres sans en cacher aucunes.

Cordialement

@+


----------



## choumou (1 Août 2010)

Ou si non une autre solution consiste à ouvrir les favoris qu'on as mis dans un dossier de marque pages et faire "Tout ouvrir dans des onglets" et ensuite si on veut comparer 2 onglets on prend 1 onglet et on le met en dehors des onglets ce qui va créer une nouvelle fenêtre avec le site.


----------



## ceslinstinct (1 Août 2010)

choumou a dit:


> Ou si non une autre solution consiste à ouvrir les favoris qu'on as mis dans un dossier de marque pages et faire "Tout ouvrir dans des onglets" et ensuite si on veut comparer 2 onglets on prend 1 onglet et on le met en dehors des onglets ce qui va créer une nouvelle fenêtre avec le site.


Bonjour

J'ai modifié mon post (un ajout).

La personne désire utiliser un seul clic, si j'ai bien compris sa demande.

Utilise à ta façon (qui pour toi est la meilleure) mais moi je doit passer  pour un anormal, vouloir travailler d'une façon différente (qui me convient parfaitement).

@+


----------



## chmoxster (1 Août 2010)

C'est pourquoi j'ai commencé en disant que "je ne comprends pas" ,o) 

Sinon, l'extension SplitBrowser (inspirée par Opera) est faite pour ça.


----------



## choumou (1 Août 2010)

OULA, moi je veux juste aider avec une alternative et non imposer ma façon de travailler, si je dérange en voulant apporter ma très modeste contribution...


----------



## ceslinstinct (1 Août 2010)

choumou a dit:


> OULA, moi je veux juste aider avec une alternative et non imposer ma façon de travailler, si je dérange en voulant apporter ma très modeste contribution...


Tu ne dérange pas, ce sont souvent les idées de plusieurs personnes qui permettent de trouver la solution recherchée.

Cela permet de découvrir des solutions auxquelles on a pas pensées.

Une réponse est toujours instructive (si elle concerne la question posée).

Donc tu donne ton idée et je t'en remercie.   

Ne prend pas ça pour une critique envers toi, loin de moi cette idée.

J'ai de l'orage, j'éteins mon ordinateur, il a grillé l'alimentation la semaine dernière de mon modem numéricable.

Cordialement

@+


----------



## choumou (1 Août 2010)

ceslinstinct a dit:


> Tu ne dérange pas, ce sont souvent les idées de plusieurs personnes qui permettent de trouver la solution recherchée.
> 
> Cela permet de découvrir des solutions auxquelles on a pas pensées.
> 
> ...



Ok, no soucy


----------



## ensavoirplus (1 Août 2010)

@ceslinstinct

Ok je vais voir ce que tu dis même si ce n'est pas ce que je recherche. 

@   lepetitpiero

On propose au petitpiero entre le choix d'une voiture de course (1 seule touche F15 par ex) et 1 calèche (cmd + n) devinez ce qu'il va choisir ? La calèche parce que c'est tellement plus rapide et pratique ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h17 ----------

@bambougroove

Ce n'est pas parce que tu et bien d'autres pro Mac utilisent comme des moutons certaines fonctions même si elles sont plus longues à faire etc... que les nouveaux qui veulent se mettre au Mac avec des fonctions qui leur conviennent mieux sont des extra terrestres, vouloir penser et agir différemment selon ses propres besoins, c'est mieux.


----------



## daffyb (1 Août 2010)

Ouais, c'est sur que faire F15 pour lancer internet, c'est vachement logique.  La logique est qu'on lance un logiciel de la même manière que les autres. Ce qui fait une des forces de MacOS, c'est justement sa cohérence. Et qui dit cohérence, dit limitation sans la customisation.


----------



## lepetitpiero (1 Août 2010)

ensavoirplus a dit:


> @   lepetitpiero
> 
> On propose au petitpiero entre le choix d'une voiture de course (1 seule touche F15 par ex) et 1 calèche (cmd + n) devinez ce qu'il va choisir ? La calèche parce que c'est tellement plus rapide et pratique !




La calèche c'est sûr... pour un ardéchois c'est mieux...


----------



## ensavoirplus (1 Août 2010)

@daffyb

C'est tellement logique avec le Mac que Steve l'a conçu pour ceux qui ont des pattes de poulpe !

Je te rappelle qu'avec le clavier Apple on peut lancer internet et plusieurs pages avec la touche F15 sous Windows et Linux. Perso je trouve plus logique de créer un raccourci avec une seule touche qu'avec 2 et 3 touches comme le fait le Mac. Le principe même des touches Multimédia c'est quand même de lancer quelque chose avec une seule touche, pour lancer le mail etc... il y a des tas de marques qui proposent des claviers avec des touches multimédias.


----------



## daffyb (1 Août 2010)

ensavoirplus a dit:


> @daffyb
> 
> C'est tellement logique avec le Mac que Steve l'a conçu pour ceux qui ont des pattes de poulpe !
> 
> Je te rappelle qu'avec le clavier Apple on peut lancer internet et plusieurs pages avec la touche F15 sous Windows et Linux. Perso je trouve plus logique de créer un raccourci avec une seule touche qu'avec 2 et 3 touches comme le fait le Mac. Le principe même des touches Multimédia c'est quand même de lancer quelque chose avec une seule touche, pour lancer le mail etc... il y a des tas de marques qui proposent des claviers avec des touches multimédias.



au fait, je ne sais pas si tu es au courant, mais il existe un périphérique qui s'appelle une souris. Tu peux faire pleins de trucs avec.
Quand au coup des petites mains, mes enfants de 2 et 4 ans arrivent à faire un commande+n d'une seule main. Tu as un doigt qui s'appelle l'auriculaire. Si tu presses sur la touche commande avec celui-ci tu peux, je te l'assure, presser la touche n avec ton index. Et même si tu n'y arrives pas, de toute façon, quand on lance internet, après il faut utiliser le clavier pour saisir l'adresse, donc, "normalement" tu as besoin de tes deux mains.
Je me demande comment tu fais pour taper du texte, parce que la touche shift est encore plus loin sur le clavier. Pour saisir les majuscules, ça doit pas être facile tous les jours :rateau:
On t'a donné plein de solutions, et tu cherches à chaque fois la petite bête, et cela sur tes autres posts aussi. J'ai tendance à me demander si tu n'es pas simplement un troll 
Aller, je te met un autre lien : http://www.logitech.com/fr-fr/keyboards/keyboard/devices/4741


----------



## ensavoirplus (2 Août 2010)

@daffyb

Cela ne mérite aucune réponse mais je vais te répondre quand même.

Parce que l'on veut utiliser quelque chose que les pros Mac n'utilisent pas alors on est un troll ? Ben dis-donc bonjour les préjugés ! Il n'y a aucun mal à vouloir utiliser une seule touche du clavier mais apparemment cela vous pose à tous un très sérieux problème à ce que je vois, à part ceslinstinct. Bienvenue au royaume des moutons ! Et les solutions que vous me proposez ne me conviennent pas quel mal y'a-t-il à cela ? Est-ce chercher la petite bête que de savoir ce que l'on veut et de s'en tenir ? Tu n'iras pas loin dans la vie si tu te contentes de ce que l'on t'impose. La diversité c'est bien.


----------



## lepetitpiero (2 Août 2010)

"la diversité c'est bien..."  ben oui, c'est pour cela que Apple ne fait pas comme les autres...  Deux touches au lieu d'une

En  plus tu es de mauvaise fois, je t'ai donné la solution pour faire cela avec une touche... cela fonctionne très bien avec Safari le logiciel d'Apple et pas avec Firefox, qui je sache est un logiciel de la fondation Mozilla, rien à voir avec Apple 

Petit conseil: reste zen...  il y a plus grave que ça dans la vie.


----------



## Average Joe (2 Août 2010)

à ensavoirplus : ÇA COMMENCE À BIEN FAIRE. Tu te permets de traiter de "moutons" les gens qui se servent de la souris ou qui se débrouillent avec &#63743;N (oui, il n'y a bien besoin que _d'une seule main_) comme autant d'êtres humains normalement constitués, qui, malgré ton attitude  te donnent mille conseils, liens et indications de customisation : résultat, tu n'en tiens aucun compte et continue de tirer sur tout ce qui bouge en refusant obstinément de varier ta position. Donc, en un mot comme en cent, retourne à ton PC avec clavier Apple, puisqu'il te donne toute satisfaction et pas l'impression d'être un "mouton"  Rien ni personne ne t'a obligée à acheter un Mac. Les ordinateurs de la Pomme sont ce qu'ils sont : c'est à prendre ou à laisser.


----------



## lepetitpiero (2 Août 2010)

*@ Average Joe:* pas là peine de venir en rajouter en étant agressif, surtout ton prmier post dans ce fil   Après cela va s'envenimer... je pense que personne ne souhaite cela. Alors encore une fois restons tous  

Pierre


----------



## ensavoirplus (2 Août 2010)

@Average Joe

Je passe outre ton agressivité. Je vois que tu as un esprit obtu comme certains, je te rappelle que c'est vous tous qui me tirez dans les pattes moi je demandais simplement une fonction.

Je vais donc recadrer le débat.

Le but d'un post c'est que l'on puisse trouver la solution que la personne qui est à l'origine d'une demande recherche et non pas de lui proposer 36 milles autres solutions qui ne correspondent pas à sa demande.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h07 ----------

@lepetitpiero

T'inquiètes petitpiero personne ne me fera sortir de mes gonds.


----------



## lepetitpiero (2 Août 2010)

*@ensavoirplus: * Je crois que nous t'avons donné toutes les réponses possibles. A toi de mettre en oeuvre ce qu'il est possible où non de faire.

Mais il serait sage de rester calme, cela ne sert à rien de s'énerver de hausser le ton à en devenir désagréable envers la communauté. ( Cela s'adresse à tous) Je ne suis pas modo sur ce forum donc à présent je me tais et n'interviendrais plus ce soir sur ce fil ayant je pense fait tout mon possible pour satisfaire le posteur et tenter de calmer au mieux la mauvaise tournure que prend ce fil 

Cordialement,

lepetitpiero


----------



## Average Joe (2 Août 2010)

Alors comme ça je serais agressif et obtus parce que "je ne sais pas me servir de la-déesse-la-touche-F 15"  pour ouvrir Firefox  alors je propose :modo: et me désengage de ce topic désespéré ; visiblement je ne suis pas le seul et ça dit bien que ça veut dire. Salut et pas la peine de me répondre.


----------



## bambougroove (2 Août 2010)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> "la diversité c'est bien..."  ben oui, c'est pour cela que Apple ne fait pas comme les autres...


... et c'est aussi pour cela qu'on aime Mac OS X :love:


Pour l'anedocte, je n'avais pas remarqué avant ce post que mon clavier filaire Apple avait une touche F15  et pourtant j'ai pratiqué professionnellement Windows pendant 20 ans, mais c'était après avoir vécu 10 ans en compagnie des premières générations de Mac ... ça doit laisser des traces


----------



## Waxmaster C (3 Août 2010)

Salut ensavoirplus,
Je voudrais te poser une question : pourquoi tu ne veux pas passer à Safari ?
C'est juste comme sa, pour information 

Bonne journée !


----------



## ensavoirplus (3 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

Et bien je n'ai pas encore découvert le Mac, donc j'utilise ce dont j'ai besoin dans l'urgence pour travailler, et aussi et surtout c'est parce qu'il y a pleins de plugins intéressants que ne font pas les autres navigateurs, même sous Linux j'utilisais Firefox même si il est plus lourd. 

Bonne journée ensoleillée à toi aussi.


----------



## chrymarc (20 Septembre 2010)

Allez je vais en remettre un couche :rateau:. Je me suis retrouvé sur ce topic, parce que j'aurais bien aimé pouvoir ouvrir Firefox en appuyant sur une seule touche (sans utiliser la souris, bien trop lourde à mon gout, mais pas le choix puisque souris sans fil). Et je suis moi aussi surpris, si ce n'est déçu, puisque la réponse n'existe pas.

cmd+n, il faut que Firefox soit dans le Dock donc pas complètement fermé. Si il est complètement fermé (par exemple en allumant l'ordi), il n'y a pas de solution simple. 

Bon en même temps, ce n'est qu'une galère de plus. On n'est plus à une prêt. J'ai switcher en Mai et franchement :


----------



## choumou (20 Septembre 2010)

chrymarc a dit:


> Allez je vais en remettre un couche :rateau:. Je me suis retrouvé sur ce topic, parce que j'aurais bien aimé pouvoir ouvrir Firefox en appuyant sur une seule touche (sans utiliser la souris, bien trop lourde à mon gout, mais pas le choix puisque souris sans fil). Et je suis moi aussi surpris, si ce n'est déçu, puisque la réponse n'existe pas.
> 
> cmd+n, il faut que Firefox soit dans le Dock donc pas complètement fermé. Si il est complètement fermé (par exemple en allumant l'ordi), il n'y a pas de solution simple.
> 
> Bon en même temps, ce n'est qu'une galère de plus. On n'est plus à une prêt. J'ai switcher en Mai et franchement :



Tu peut lancer Firefox au démarrage...


----------



## bambougroove (20 Septembre 2010)

chrymarc a dit:


> Bon en même temps, ce n'est qu'une galère de plus. On n'est plus à une prêt. J'ai switcher en Mai et franchement :


Ben vii, un switch n'est pas évident et demande une période d'apprentissage, et cela d'autant plus si tu as utilisé pendant longtemps un autre OS ... par exemple Windows 
Cela dit, il est parfaitement légitime de ne pas aimer l'intuitivité et la logique de Mac OS.

Inversement, après 10 ans sur Mac j'ai vécu début 1990 un switch involontaire pour des raisons professionnelles vers Windows 3.1, et je peux t'assurer que cela a été l'enfer pour moi, d'autant plus qu'à l'époque Windows était très en retard (beaucoup moins maintenant mais ça reste une question de goût et d'habitude), ne serait-ce que graphiquement parlant ... j'ai cru me retrouver à l'âge préhistorique :rateau:

Bref, il est beaucoup plus facile de débuter directement sur Mac OS c'est indéniable 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h41 ----------




choumou a dit:


> Tu peut lancer Firefox au démarrage...


Yes c'est une solution simple, et par ce biais tu peux même ouvrir Firefox et un autre navigateur (j'en utilise souvent deux, voire trois), ce serait plus compliqué s'il fallait affecter une touche à l'ouverture de tel ou tel navigateur.

Et puis, franchement, ce n'est pas plus difficile ni plus long de cliquer sur une icône du Dock que d'appuyer sur une touche dédiée au lancement d'un navigateur


----------



## chrymarc (21 Septembre 2010)

Certes, je peux lancer FF au démarrage. Mais comme l'ordi met déjà, un moment à s'ouvrir, je ne vais pas en rajouter (il ne va pas plus vite que mon ancien pc). 
Et je suis d'accord, c'est facile d'aller dans le dock, mais franchement ne pas pouvoir faire un truc aussi bête

Quant au switch, Mac ne m'apporte rien de plus. En revanche, il me fait perdre un temps fou, parce que je ne le connais pas et qu'il y a plein de problème de compatibilité. Je pourrais l'accepter, si il y avait un vrai plus, mais ce n'est pas le cas.


----------



## bambougroove (21 Septembre 2010)

chrymarc a dit:


> Certes, je peux lancer FF au démarrage. Mais comme l'ordi met déjà, un moment à s'ouvrir, je ne vais pas en rajouter (il ne va pas plus vite que mon ancien pc).


S'il s'agit d'un iMac récent, il doit avoir un problème car le démarrage est rapide et en tout cas plus rapide qu'avec un PC sous Windows (idem pour l'extinction).


----------



## choumou (21 Septembre 2010)

Moi c'est sur Windows que je perdais le plus de temps surtout pour l'entretien et les divers bug. 
Ma question n'est en rien agressive mais pourquoi est-tu passé sur Mac?
Parce qu'un switch ça se prépare, tu te renseigne avant, etc...pour les histoires de compatibilité (avec quoi?) tu ne t'ai pas renseigné avant?
Donc si je résume bien tu dis que le Mac te fais perdre du temps parce que tu ne le connais pas, ben j'ai envi de te dire, apprend à le connaître...
J'imagine que la première fois que t'a touché un ordinateur tu ne savais pas t'en servir donc t'a dû apprendre.


----------



## chrymarc (21 Septembre 2010)

> S'il s'agit d'un iMac récent, il doit avoir un problème car le démarrage  est rapide et en tout cas plus rapide qu'avec un PC sous Windows (idem  pour l'extinction).


J'imagine qu'il n'aime pas trop les logiciels libres : Firefox,Thunderbird (certe je pourrais me passer de ceux là), vlc (Quicktime ne lit pas tout, comme les sous titres, par ex); Open Office (pas de traitement de texte ou d'excel installé), amsn (no comment), Grisby (pour les comptes, rien sur mac permettant de récupérer depuis un pc). Sans parler de Clamxav (pour ne pas passer des fichiers corrompus aux copains) ou encore d'Onyx qui permet de faire un peu de nettoyage automatiquement (quand on ne sait pas ce que l'on peut supprimer). Ah et j'ai failli oublier Audacity (mais là, que ce soit un mac n'a rien à voir)

Et c'est bien connu, Mac est narcissique , il s'adore. Mais si on lui présente d'autres gens...hou la la .

Et pourquoi j'ai swithcher : Parce que je voulais un ordi sans tour (et côté pc, c'était que des tactiles , je voyais pas bien l'intérêt). Parce qu'il y a un écran de ouf  de très bonne qualité. Et parce que tout le monde en disaient du bien. Et que vous restez nombreux à en dire du bien? Mais bon... Pas moi

On est un peu sorti du sujet Non ?


----------



## choumou (21 Septembre 2010)

_A supprimer_...sorry.


----------



## bambougroove (21 Septembre 2010)

chrymarc a dit:


> J'imagine qu'il n'aime pas trop les logiciels libres : Firefox,Thunderbird (certe je pourrais me passer de ceux là), vlc (Quicktime ne lit pas tout, comme les sous titres, par ex); Open Office (pas de traitement de texte ou d'excel installé), amsn (no comment), Grisby (pour les comptes, rien sur mac permettant de récupérer depuis un pc). Sans parler de Clamxav (pour ne pas passer des fichiers corrompus aux copains) ou encore d'Onyx qui permet de faire un peu de nettoyage automatiquement (quand on ne sait pas ce que l'on peut supprimer). Ah et j'ai failli oublier Audacity (mais là, que ce soit un mac n'a rien à voir)


Je ne vois pas le rapport entre la durée de démarrage que tu estimes trop longue (combien de secondes au fait ?) et les logiciels libres ... à moins que tu ais paramétré ton iMac pour que tous ces logiciels s'ouvrent au démarrage ???  

Que tu sois mécontent de ton switch c'est ton droit, mais ne vient pas nous raconter des salades pour justifier ton mécontentement


----------



## Waxmaster C (24 Septembre 2010)

Salut Chrymarc,

Il n'est pas faux de dire que les Mac users se congratulent souvent d'avoir des bonnes machines et d'être heureux d'avoir switché, cependant s'ils ont ce genre de comportement, ce n'est peut-être pas pour rien... Tu peux critiquer les logiciels que tu trouvent sur apple, mais n'oubli pas que Firefox, Thunderbird et Open Office sont applications développées par la fondation Mozilla et Oracle et non par apple, alors j'ai du mal à comprendre comment tu peux les critiquer.
De plus, si tu trouve l'univers Mac si mauvais, peut-être as-tu raison et tu devrais surement revendre ta machine, et racheter un pc...
Le plus important c'est de sa sentir bien avec sa machine


----------



## MacFanatic (26 Septembre 2010)

Excusez moi j'avais posté un message dans ce forum mais je me suis trompé. Je n'ai pas trouvé comment le supprimer donc je l'ai édité. Si qqn peut supprimer ce message svp où me dire comment faire ?


----------



## daffyb (27 Septembre 2010)

Il y a un new qui parle de ce logiciel. A essayer !
http://hyperdock.bahoom.de/


----------

